# Harmony 1000



## Guest (Dec 24, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this forum but have been participating in others for several years now. I was wondering if anyone has seen or tried the new Harmony 1000 remote, and if anyone knows when it will be available in eastern Canada/Quebec.

Thanks for any info you all may have.

best regards,
Peter


----------

